# [Gothic 3] Wo geht man als nächstes hin? Reihenfolge:



## DMahni (20. Oktober 2006)

*[Gothic 3] Wo geht man als nächstes hin? Reihenfolge:*

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich hab immer das Problem, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wo ich als nächstes hin gehen soll...

So hab ich es bisher gemacht:

Questen in Kap Dun, Rebellenlager und in Ardea. Ardea hab ich von den Orks befreit. 

Danach bin ich nach Montera gegangen. Hier hab ich zwar den Ruf zusammen, aber noch nicht von den Orks befreit. Der Quest hierzu fehlt mir auch noch. Muss ich Montera von den Orks befreien?

Danach bzw. momentan bin ich in Silden. Hier bin ich gerade dabei, Ruf aufzubauen. Es gab hier auch ein Quest, dass mich einer zum Pass nach Nordmar begleitet. Also war ich mal kurz in Wolfsclan und hab mir dort den Portstein geholt. Questen brauch ich da noch nicht, weil ich mit Stufe 22 einfach noch zu schwach bin.

Also nun ne Frage: Was mach ich nach Silden? Es gäbe da noch Trelis, Vengard, Gotha und Faring. War überall noch nicht. Oder soll ich in die Wüste gehen? Ab wann kann ich überhaupt in die Wüste bzw. nach Nordmar?

Danke schon mal!! Wäre super wenn jemand schreiben würde in welcher Reihenfolge er wo war... 

Ah und ich hab mich noch keiner Fraktion angeschlossen. Ab wann kann man das?

Daniel


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo geht man als nächstes hin? Reihenfolge:*



			
				DMahni am 20.10.2006 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen!
> 
> Ich hab immer das Problem, dass ich nicht genau weiß, wo ich als nächstes hin gehen soll...
> 
> ...


Müssen musst du nichts. 
Lass das Befreien der besetzten Städte zunächst ganz bleiben. Gibt nachher nur Frust, wenn du dann Städte, in denen du noch nicht warst, nicht mehr betreten kannst, weil die Orks sofort aggressiv werden.
Ich habe bisher in Myrtana keine einzige Stadt befreit (Ardea natürlich storybedingt), habe nun in allen Städten und "Rebellen-Löchern" *g* einen Ruf über 75% und bin mittlerweile Stufe 44.



> Danach bzw. momentan bin ich in Silden. Hier bin ich gerade dabei, Ruf aufzubauen. Es gab hier auch ein Quest, dass mich einer zum Pass nach Nordmar begleitet. Also war ich mal kurz in Wolfsclan und hab mir dort den Portstein geholt. Questen brauch ich da noch nicht, weil ich mit Stufe 22 einfach noch zu schwach bin.
> 
> Also nun ne Frage: Was mach ich nach Silden? Es gäbe da noch Trelis, Vengard, Gotha und Faring. War überall noch nicht. Oder soll ich in die Wüste gehen? Ab wann kann ich überhaupt in die Wüste bzw. nach Nordmar?


Egal, geh dorthin, wohin du willst und überleben kannst.



> Danke schon mal!! Wäre super wenn jemand schreiben würde in welcher Reihenfolge er wo war...


Siehe oben, in Myrtana war ich bisher nur. Ich sympathisiere zwar mit den Rebellen, aber die Städte lasse ich erstmal in Orkhand. Quests löse ich aber meistens auf die Rebellentour: zB Sklaven retten und nicht ermorden.



> Ah und ich hab mich noch keiner Fraktion angeschlossen. Ab wann kann man das?


Irgendwie gar nicht soweit ich das bisher sehe. Du kannst aber einen Fraktionsruf bei Orks, Rebellen und Assassinen aufbauen und dann deren jeweilige Bosse besuchen, wobei man den König auch ohne 75% Ruf bei den Rebellen besuchen kann.


----------



## DMahni (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo geht man als nächstes hin? Reihenfolge:*

Ok super Danke. Dann lass ich das befreien auch erstmal sein...

Werd dann wohl auch erstmal in Myrtana bleiben. 

Aber generell: Ab welchem Level ist ca. Nordmar bzw die Wüste? Brauch ich mich da vor 50 gar nicht blicken lassen?


----------



## TheRealBlade (20. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo geht man als nächstes hin? Reihenfolge:*



			
				DMahni am 20.10.2006 18:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Ok super Danke. Dann lass ich das befreien auch erstmal sein...
> 
> Werd dann wohl auch erstmal in Myrtana bleiben.
> 
> Aber generell: Ab welchem Level ist ca. Nordmar bzw die Wüste? Brauch ich mich da vor 50 gar nicht blicken lassen?



also ich bin nach montera in richtung wüste gelafuen hab denn mit nem paladin den pass freigeräumt und schwubs war ich in der wüste mit lvl 20
und da geht bisher auch alles ganz gut nur an manchen stellen wie tempel oderso ists etwas schwer. Einer fraktion konnte ich mich noch nich anschließen aber ich sympatisiere mit den assasinen eindeutig . ich glaube es gibt in fast jeder gegend starke gegner wobei myrtana natürlcih mehr ghebiete mit auch leicheren hat.


----------



## rootie (21. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Wo geht man als nächstes hin? Reihenfolge:*

Sich einer fraktion anschließen kann man erst kurz vor ende des mainquestes. nach ardea geht dieser glaub ich erst weiter wenn man xardas gefunden hat und das kann dauern....


----------

